# Working on new App...



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

My second stage consist of a few brave drivers to download this spreadsheet and test it out.
Green boxes are editable.
Feedbacks/constructive criticism are welcomed.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Downloaded it and it doesn't work to good on my Phone. Samsung GALAXY s5. 

I'll try on my home computer.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

For now it's a spreadsheet format. need to be test it on a PC/MAC


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Oic thanks... how will you get the data for depreciation on each car?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Simon said:


> Oic thanks... how will you get the data for depreciation on each car?


Work in progress... a tab for expenses and vehicle depreciation data. finally, reports based on a date span of your chosing (ie daily, weekly, montly and yearly)
At this stage i need to work the FUber Bugs out of the calculations.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

The only difference between yours and the earnings calculator I use on the site here is your has tolls.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Samename said:


> The only difference between yours and the earnings calculator I use on the site here is your has tolls.


Mine will ultimately be a working app for both IOS & Android, NOT a calculator.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

What else is it going to do besides calculate?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

New Updated and Refined. Be warned it is now a MACRO enabled spreadsheet with VB code.
It is FREE of virues and malware, totally safe.
Hope to get at least 10 indiviuals to try and give feedback, if you do find any "UberBUGS" please let me know so I can fix.
Thank you and hope it will be of help.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

No Toronto


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

biozon said:


> No Toronto


If you want to use it, you could ADD your city market to the last line in the "CalculatorData" spreadsheet.
To my calculations 1 KM = 0.621371 Miles Thus, you need to put these number in for UberX:
BASE=$2.75 PER MIN=$0.25 PER MILE=$0.50 RiderFee=$1.00 Minimum=$3.75 Cancel Fee=$5.00
Your per KM is $0.80 so then the per Mile needs to change to $0.50
Let me know how it works.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

@biozon Actually no need to change the per mile. put in your actual per KM of $0.80
When you put your distance traveled, I assume you use KM so that should work.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

*OrlUberOffDriver*
Thanks, will try.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

i downloaded it and caught a virus


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> i downloaded it and caught a virus


Take 2 (F)art pills and call Travis for further help.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Take 2 (F)art pills and call Travis for further help.


well i know Travis can help me with ease, but what will the fart pills do?


----------

